# Increase temp?



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

It's day 3. I have three thermometers in the incubator (two mercury ones that came with the machine and one National Geographic digital thermometer/hygrometer combo). The mercury ones are reading 101-102 and the digital is reading 98.8-99.5 (humidity reading 40-48%). Dies this sound ok? shouldi chsnge anything ? Should


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

kessy09 said:


> It's day 3. I have three thermometers in the incubator (two mercury ones that came with the machine and one National Geographic digital thermometer/hygrometer combo). The mercury ones are reading 101-102 and the digital is reading 98.8-99.5 (humidity reading 40-48%). Dies this sound ok? shouldi chsnge anything ? Should


Sounds good to me!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I would say that you are "just-right" with a "Still-Air" incubator. 
( And probably O.K. also ,,, if yours has a fan.)
I'd keep the Humidity at that level until "Lockdown" ...at which time I'd try to raise the Humidity to 65% or maybe 70 %.
IF you weigh EACH egg _BEFORE _incubating.... then check their weight every 7 days or so......
....You will want the Eggs to lose about 14% of their weight by day 18 ( Lockdown ).
THEN....just let 'em HATCH. ( Don't fool with them. Some will hatch....some won't. )

_just MY opinion,
_-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *IF you are using an incubator with an Automatic Turner, pull it OUT on "Lockdown".
It shouldn't be needed any longer....and will just create _troubles _for chicks that hatch.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> I would say that you are "just-right" with a "Still-Air" incubator.
> ( And probably O.K. also ,,, if yours has a fan.)
> I'd keep the Humidity at that level until "Lockdown" ...at which time I'd try to raise the Humidity to 65% or maybe 70 %.
> IF you weigh EACH egg BEFORE incubating.... then check their weight every 7 days or so......
> ...


I'm using a Lyon/Marsh roll-x (rx1) incubator. It holds the temp exactly. It's got a fan. What is the ideal temp. You said it was just ok.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

kessy09 said:


> I'm using a Lyon/Marsh roll-x (rx1) incubator. It holds the temp exactly. It's got a fan. What is the ideal temp. You said it was just ok.


*100*Fahrenheit* is just fine.

( NOT over 103*F and NOT under 96*F [ Too HIGH and Too LOW ]....is _MY opinion._)

-ReTIRED-


----------

